# Gute-Nacht-Bonbon



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2005)

das fand ich grade eben zufällig, fand's lustig 
(Rückseite eines Lkw)


----------



## tuxedo (10 April 2005)

Sehr gutes Nachtbonbon! 

Danke und Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 April 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr gutes Nachtbonbon!
> Danke und Gruß
> Matthias


 Richtig lustig wär's, würdest Du die Quelle kennen...
Grüße an die Essener: Distanz tut not, nicht nur beim LKW-Traffic
lol


----------



## Agavenwurm2 (10 April 2005)

Um bei netten LKW-Beschriftungen zu Bleiben:

"Wenn sie hier vorbeifahren können sie mit Recht behaupten die Kirche überholt zu haben."

War ein LKW der Evangelischen Kirche, den wir auf der A5 bei Heidelberg vor kurzem überholt haben...


----------

